

Introducing a Faster, More Powerful Optimizely Results Page - seanoliver
http://blog.optimizely.com/2014/06/19/introducing-a-faster-more-powerful-optimizely-results-page/

======
gingerlime
I absolutely LOVE optimizely. But I have to say, to me the new results page
takes a step backwards in terms of usability.

The table that appears on the top of the old results page summed the most
important metrics quite nicely. I could immediately see conversion differences
and the number of visitors on each variation in one place. Now this
information is scattered across the page.

To compare variation performance for different goals you now have to click the
show button, whereas before it was immediately shown.

Even small things like highlighting in red/green whether a variant is doing
better or worse than the original is no longer used. It's a small nuance, but
makes a big difference in my opinion.

I guess those are relatively small things that can be applied to the new
design. I sent some feedback directly but didn't hear back (yet).

------
lukethomas
I use Optimizely on a daily basis, and this is hands-down the worst update
they've made so far.

Keep the table results at the top. I've mentioned this several times, but
apparently an enterprise customer's feedback doesn't matter.

~~~
tolas
another +1 for bringing back the top results table.

------
vincentbarr
Hard to read; hard to sort; false, non-intuitive affordances; way too many
font styles/colors; and _lots_ of bugs: * headings overlapping text * half-
visible tables * 'pause experiment' times out

